#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  tem similar ao Dreamweaver no Linux ?

## djunior

Olá povos !!!!
Existe algum programa similar ao Dreanweaver, Fireworks para utilizar no Linux ???? alguém arrisca um ????

----------


## Vaza

Cara, se falarem para você que o bluefish e o Quanta Plus é parecido com o Dreamweaver, é mentira!
nem se compara..
ainda nao vi pra linux um editor de HTML, ASP, JavaScrit, ColdFusion tão bom quanto o Dreamweaver ouq ue chegue aos pés dele..
infelizmente
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">
eu tentei emular o Dreamweaver MX com o WINE..e sem sucesso! nao da!!

ALGUEM AQUI JAH EMULOU O DREAMWEAVER NO WINE??
acho muito dificil
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">

faloww..
t+

----------

Po eu emulei ele abriu, mais dai num da para fazer nada ficou muito lento, na epoca foi num pc de um amigo tinha 256 de memoria e nem deu resultado ele abriu e tudo...
:/
até o momento pelo que sei ta foda nada roda o danado ehehe

----------

Po eu emulei ele abriu, mais dai num da para fazer nada ficou muito lento, na epoca foi num pc de um amigo tinha 256 de memoria e nem deu resultado ele abriu e tudo...
:/
até o momento pelo que sei ta foda nada roda o danado ehehe

----------


## vonlinkerstain

como editor de html eu conheço somente o 
screem ( ou scream não me lembro direito do nome) sei que tem no conectiva 9
achei legalzinho, apesar de travar um pouco, não sou um webdesigner e também não sei se ele irá atender as suas necessidades...

----------

Um editor html bom realmente eh dificil de se encrontrar pra linux.....mas quanto ao FireWorks, vc pode usar o GIMP, ele num eh nenhum PhotoShop, mas se vc consiguir aprender ele direitinho, da pra fazer milagres....

----------


## Vaza

A cara é o photoshop!!
po...quando que essas empresas vão programar para linux heim??!!!
po..da mou veneno
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">((
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif"> 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## hez4el

Olha pessoal..

Não adianta chorara o leite derramado.
Se esta em roma haja como um romano.
Não se pode querer usar linux pensando 
em ferramentas windows.
Se você esta usando linux deve pensar em
GIMP, Bluefish, Quanta, vi, Anjuta...
E não em
Photoshop e Dreamweaver.
Es empresas atualmente não programam para linux, pior pra elas
temos a chance de desenvolver ferramentas mehores.

----------


## Vaza

pode ser..mas até agora..nada
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">

----------


## hez4el

é Vaza.... até agora nada... rssssssssssss

----------


## SDM

Similar ao Dreanweaver GRACAS A DEUS nao existe nenhum, pq usando programas de editoracao grafica de paginas eh a mesma coisa q pidir pra mae limpar a bunda (sem querer ofender ninguem), pq vc meche tudo pelo mouse...isso significa ter conhecimento ZERO em html que deveria ser o basico da programacao, eu sou totalmente contra esse tipo de aplicativo , que incentiva a ignorancia, aqui na empresa onde trabalho foi banido o uso do windows exatamente pq queremos que nossos funcionarios sejam os melhores...e nao apenas mais um.....por tanto se vc realmente quizer aprender alguma coisa (e nao ficar brincando com o mouse) eu te aconselho a usar ou o BlueFish ou o Quanta!!!!

----------


## thelinux

Pessoal nada de radicalismo. Nós somos profissionais. Não dar para conviver só com Linux ou Windows. Presto serviços para 2 grandes empresas e o ambiente é misto. NOVEL, UNIX, LINUX, WINDOWS e agora tem 2 MACs.

Esta é a minha opinião.

----------


## Fernando

Bom, quanto a editor o Dreamweaver é o mestre absoluto, e eu realmente nao obtive sucesso emulando-o, mas o PhotoShop (6.0 e 7.1) eu rodo aqui no meu Slackware 9.1 2.4.22 perfeitamente.

----------


## Mr_Mind

vejam este link: http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/03/10/28/031219.shtml?tid=126&tid=152&tid=163&tid=185

CrossOver Office tb emula esses softwares :>

----------


## LenTu

Concordo com SDM trabalhamos na mesma empresa.... e no começo sim eh mto dificil fikar lembrando de todos as tags html....
mas com o tempo elas vem automaticamente na sua cabeça.... pq por exemplo o Dreamweaver a cada text q coloca automaticamente ele coloca a tag "<div></div>"
no codigo fonte... ou seja... numa pagina relativamente grande.... a redundancia de dados iria ser Enorme

Entaum como disse o SDM....... BlueFish ou Quanta na cabeça.... e pra edição de imagens.... OGiMP eh show... eh soh aprender a domar o bicho.... hehehehe.
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

Qdo tudu estiver dando errado........ 

o mundo estiver caindo na sua cabeça......

vc naum sabe mais o q fazer


Estufe o peito e diga com fervor..... <b> AGORA PHUDEU </b>

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: RaMdEgLeS_LenTu em 04-11-2003 14:57 ]

----------


## Fernando

Discordo totalmente de voce SDM, ninguem precisa provar que é foda em HTML, ASP, PHP, ColdFusion, XML ou o que seja, o que é preciso é entregar um trabalho bem feito e de qualidade. No que a Macromedia e seu produto, Dreamweaver sao os melhores do mercado atualmente.

----------


## SDM

Eh isso ai, cada um com suas opnioes.....
Porem ainda assim eu continuo a favor do bluefish, quanta, mc, vi....enfim.....
Por que quando vc cai em uma empresa como a nossa, vc eh obrigado, a usar essas ferramentas, pois nao sao todas as empresas que tem capital o suficiente pra pagar uma licenca da macromedia.....fora a do windows q ja ia levar a falencia na mesma hora.....quando eu disse aquilo, eu nao quis dizer que todos tem que provar ser fodoes em alguma coisa.....eu simplesmente quis dizer que todo conhecimento do mundo eh pouco.....e com a macromedia ajudando.....ele se torna menor ainda......eu nao quis ofender ninguem <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## jacovine

estou tentando usar o "O gimp" para diminuir um gif animado e gostaria de saber se algém pode me ajudar ou citar algum site onde eu possa ler algum manual sobre

----------


## SDM

nussa velho....eu ti recomendo abrir otro topico....esse aki ja morreu faz meses....

----------

